# Class zu Java-Dateien decompilieren?



## Sebastian29 (16. April 2008)

Hi an alle!

Durch den Absturz meines Rechners sind alle Java-Dateien in der aktuellen Version (vom 15.04.2008) gelöscht worden! :-(

Ich habe nur die Jar-Datei, wo ich hoffentlich die letzte Chance habe, die java-Dateien zurückzukriegen, sonst muss ich alle Java-Dateien in der aktuellen Version (vom 14.04.2008), wo die Änderung von gestern gemacht wurde, neu einbauen! Naja, ist ja halb so schlimm, aber ist es überhaupt möglich, saubere Java-Dateien durch Decompiler zu kriegen?

Ich denke, es wird wirklich sehr schwer, die Class-Dateien aus der Jar-Datei zu holen und dann zu java-Datei decompilieren! Ich habs zwar versucht, mit JAD oder andere Decompiler-Tools zu machen! Das Problem ist nur, dass es sogar schon bei 74kb class-Datei wirklich sehr sehr lange dauert und es gibt natürlich noch andere Nachteile wie fehlende Kommentare, Umlaute werden in Unicode umgewandelt, usw.!

Gruß
Sebastian29


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Also richtig so wie es einmal war wirst du es kaum wieder hinkriegen...
Musst nen richtig schnellen PC am start haben und dann halt das ganze überarbeiten.
Was besseres fällt mir dazu nicht ein ^^


----------



## Klein0r (16. April 2008)

Also ich weiß das es für .NET soetwas gibt. Es wäre also nicht so abwegig das es sowas für Java auch gibt. Die Frage ist allerdings wie es dann aussieht....

Genauso wie du es mal geschrieben hast bekommst du es sicher nich wieder. Aber zumindest ein Äquivalent. Wenn auch anders geschrieben. Soweit ich weiß werden foreach-Schleifen auch in normale Zählerschleifen übersetzt im ByteCode.

Ich suche mal ob man da was findet  glaube aber nicht so drann!

lg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. April 2008)

Hallo,

also eine jar Datei kannst du ganz einfach mit Winzip öffnen (ist ein Zip Format) und entpacken. Dann hast du alles .class Files vorliegen. Anschließend lässt du eben JAD ( http://www.kpdus.com/jad.html ) drüber leaufen. 

1-1 kannst du deinen Quellcode wie du schon richtig erkannt hast nicht wiederbekommen. Aber meistens sind die von Jad generierten .jad Files eine gute Ausgangsbasis für ein reengineering.

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeja (18. April 2008)

Nächstes Mal direkt nach dem Absturz deines PCs dran denken. Normalerweise kann man mit dafür vorgesehen Tools quasi verlorgengegangene Dateien wieder herstellen. Denn auf der Festplatte sind diese ja noch vorhanden nur nicht mehr korrekt referenziert.


----------

